# How can I delete account ?



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

I can't find a way to delete my expatforum account. Can anyone point me to the correct place ? I also would like to remove as much of my personal profile (email, locations etc). Thanks.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

If you go to your underlined screen name at the top of the page and click on it, you'll find your profile and whatever information is available to the public on there. You can change that so that your personal information isn't available.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Can't delete yourself but could appeal to a Moderator with a PM


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> Can't delete yourself but could appeal to a Moderator with a PM


As Iagoloo said, you can edit your user profile and remove information. I don't believe you can have your account deleted, but you can just stop posting and stop reading. You will disappear from the forum. Your old posts will remain forever, however, a characteristic of the web in general.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

An almost unrelated comment: Anything you post on the web, here or on a social media website like Facebook, had better be something you wouldn't mind seeing on a freeway billboard or on the front page of the local paper, because is it forever available.
Many people haven't thought about that, and their remarks come back to bite them on the bottom, even years later.


----------

